# Canada Expo in Dublin 2012



## hoppy (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello everyone

Just wondering if anyone attended the expo for jobs in Canada this weekend in Dublin and did anyone have any luck. I queued for 3 hours and when I did get in it was mayhem and you couldn't get to talk to anyone at the stands. The companies at the stands seemed to be inundated with people and CV's.


----------



## Banjocelt (Mar 4, 2012)

*Dublin expo*

Hi Hoppy,
Yeah, I landed down to the Expo about 10.30 today to be met with a queue a mile long. Had two wee ones with me and couldn't put them through that, and had to leave. God know what it was like inside the place.

Anyway, I'm only at the beginning of my enquiries into moving to Canada. I'm a carpenter, and have been since 1996. Basically, I completed a degree in Psychology in Queens, Belfast, didn't fancy doing post grad study, started into a carpentry apprenticeship in the field and now have my own company with the carpenter I started with.

Going this route means I have no official qualifications in carpentry, although our company has worked for some of the biggest contractors in Ireland, and getting references shouldn't be a problem. Will the lack of qualifications be an issue?

Do you have any idea what carpenters realistically make in Canada? I was thinking of the Calgary region but really would go wherever the money was best.

Any help appreciated


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

Banjocelt said:


> Hi Hoppy,
> Yeah, I landed down to the Expo about 10.30 today to be met with a queue a mile long. Had two wee ones with me and couldn't put them through that, and had to leave. God know what it was like inside the place.
> 
> Anyway, I'm only at the beginning of my enquiries into moving to Canada. I'm a carpenter, and have been since 1996. Basically, I completed a degree in Psychology in Queens, Belfast, didn't fancy doing post grad study, started into a carpentry apprenticeship in the field and now have my own company with the carpenter I started with.
> ...


Hi,

I work for a general contrcator in BC and as with several construction professions our labour is unionised so labour rates are fixed. A journeyman carpenter (ie completed full apprenticeship) would get just over $35 an hour here, Calgary would not be much different although tax rates are slightly lower. Working for yourself is by far the best option, the bulk of low rise construction is done with timber here so carpentry is the most in demand construction trade. 
Regards
Ian


----------



## Nm90210 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi I posted a similiar post yesterday-my husband is an Electrician & I am a Retail Manager(only one reply to my post...sniff,sniff!!).We also went to to the Expo today-we were there at 8.30am & the queue was so long.Luckily we were inside the R.D.S by 9.30. Even then it was mayhem!!! They obviously were not expecting a tenth of the turn out-the venue was so small. 
For me the expo was good from the visa & lifestyle point of view-the Canadian delegates were so friendly,polite & patient my God they could really teach us Irish a thing or two(in my opinion before I get my head taken off!!!!!). If you were lucky enough to speak with any of them they provided valuable info on all the regions, they did take my husbands cv which was great & they obviously have alot of vacancies to fill quickly. Also from my perspective it was heartbreaking to see the amount of Irish having to resort to this( and NO Enda Kenny-this is not a lifestyle choice!!!)
The main areas they seemed to be recruiting are Saskathchen(excuse the spelling-I cannot pronounce it not to mind spell it!!) & British Columbia. My husband & I do not mind what province we go to- hubbys job is main priority(as he will be the big earner!!) I will get work wherever he is based. If I had a choice we would go to Alberta-but as they say beggars can't be choosers!!!


----------



## Banjocelt (Mar 4, 2012)

inutley said:


> Hi,
> 
> I work for a general contrcator in BC and as with several construction professions our labour is unionised so labour rates are fixed. A journeyman carpenter (ie completed full apprenticeship) would get just over $35 an hour here, Calgary would not be much different although tax rates are slightly lower. Working for yourself is by far the best option, the bulk of low rise construction is done with timber here so carpentry is the most in demand construction trade.
> Regards
> Ian


Hi Ian,
Thanks for getting back to me. Would I be right in thinking that like here in Ireland there would be potential for earning more than the union rates ie on price work or working longer hours? Don't get me wrong, 35 dollars per hr is a good deal better than I'm getting at home at the minute, it's just that I'd like to know that if I made the move, I could make hay when the sun shines so to speak
Thanks
Paul


----------



## hoppy (Jan 29, 2010)

Nm90210 said:


> Hi I posted a similiar post yesterday-my husband is an Electrician & I am a Retail Manager(only one reply to my post...sniff,sniff!!).We also went to to the Expo today-we were there at 8.30am & the queue was so long.Luckily we were inside the R.D.S by 9.30. Even then it was mayhem!!! They obviously were not expecting a tenth of the turn out-the venue was so small.
> For me the expo was good from the visa & lifestyle point of view-the Canadian delegates were so friendly,polite & patient my God they could really teach us Irish a thing or two(in my opinion before I get my head taken off!!!!!). If you were lucky enough to speak with any of them they provided valuable info on all the regions, they did take my husbands cv which was great & they obviously have alot of vacancies to fill quickly. Also from my perspective it was heartbreaking to see the amount of Irish having to resort to this( and NO Enda Kenny-this is not a lifestyle choice!!!)
> The main areas they seemed to be recruiting are Saskathchen(excuse the spelling-I cannot pronounce it not to mind spell it!!) & British Columbia. My husband & I do not mind what province we go to- hubbys job is main priority(as he will be the big earner!!) I will get work wherever he is based. If I had a choice we would go to Alberta-but as they say beggars can't be choosers!!!



Yes I agree with you - they were very friendly and I am sure the people on the stands were exhausted by the time we got in from speaking with so many people. And myself and my wife also thought how sad it was to see so many people so desperate for work and the irony of the Fianna Fail conference that was taking place around the corner. I have been talking with a couple companies who seemed really interested and said they would contact me to ask a few more questions but i am still waiting and don't want to hound them either so that I am annoying them. So not sure if I just sit and wait or be proactive and ring them - or does that come across as being a pain.


----------



## Nm90210 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Hoppy

Being honest I would take my the first move & even forward on your C.V again. When my husband got home last night I made him(literally!!!) email his C.Vs on to all the addresses we had obtained again. 
We only heard back from one crowd so far - Alberta Immigartion Warren & Sara Green. Apparently they offer visa advice & are recruitment specialists. Does anyone have any info on these? 
My impression of the conference is yes there is thousands of jobs but I don't understand how they offer positions-do they do telephone interviews, do their recruitment here-surely they don't expect European candidates to go over there first...?


----------



## Irish4 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi, we went to the Working Abroad Expo too and didnt find it much help. I emailed all my OH's C.V's to some of the companies there from leaflets we got as it was so busy we didn't get to speak much to anyone, but yes they were very friendly I agree 
Also would anyone know what wage a carpenter with 23 years experience would be on over there?
Thanks and best of luck to us all to hopefully a better life than here, it is very sad I must say to see our country end up this way and no one seems to have any faith in our government


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

Banjocelt said:


> Hi Ian,
> Thanks for getting back to me. Would I be right in thinking that like here in Ireland there would be potential for earning more than the union rates ie on price work or working longer hours? Don't get me wrong, 35 dollars per hr is a good deal better than I'm getting at home at the minute, it's just that I'd like to know that if I made the move, I could make hay when the sun shines so to speak
> Thanks
> Paul


Hi Paul,

There is certainly potential for earning more but i know on lot of projects here overtime is not a certainty. A lot of the general contrcators employ their own trades people here so do their own concrete formwork and carpentry - like we used to back in the UK. Your best bet would be to get a job with a company here to start and get you in, learn the ropes on how things are run here and build some contacts and then go out on your own after 12 months or so. That way your earnings potential would increase drastically. Especially in the residential sector there are no big housebuilders at all here - but lots of small (10-20 people) companies. As residential construction is nearly all timber frame there are lots of opportunities for carpenters.

Regards
Ian


----------



## christymccallion (Mar 7, 2012)

inutley said:


> Hi,
> 
> I work for a general contrcator in BC and as with several construction professions our labour is unionised so labour rates are fixed. A journeyman carpenter (ie completed full apprenticeship) would get just over $35 an hour here, Calgary would not be much different although tax rates are slightly lower. Working for yourself is by far the best option, the bulk of low rise construction is done with timber here so carpentry is the most in demand construction trade.
> Regards
> Ian


hi ive been working with kitchens for 14 years and ive done a bit of second fixing.i was just wondering is the money good for working with kitchens.i was also wondering were do i go to get the visa and all before i go.
thanks
christymccallion


----------



## Sprinkle2 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi There,

We also went to the expo on sat. We queued for an hour!!! It was a truly saddening sight. The last time there was queues of desperate people in this country was during the famine days id imagine, with pople queing for the boats......

Anyhow, my husband spoke to a few people at the stands and was offered 3 jobs on the spot. He declined one straight away and the other 2 companies rang him on Monday to meet in the Westen Hotel (seems to be where most of the canadians are/were staying). He met with them and has signed a contract and applied for our visa's there and then (there were immigration people there to assist you in completing online applications also). Hoping to get there in June some time!!!!!

So for us it was well worth the trip in......


----------



## jabber (May 24, 2010)

Hi sprinkle2... i was also down in the Westin Hotel on monday ..offered a job but told him i had to think about it as i have a family to think about ...seeing them again before they go back to Canada..you say signed contract..does that mean its binding and you have to go..also how does the online application work


----------



## PB2012 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi. I also am an electrician 30. I am thinking about seeking work in west Canada I was at the expo in Dublin and had a similar experience to yourselves. From the info i have gathered an electrician has to complete the red seal exam to get journeyed finding an employer willing to take on un journeyed electricians seams difficult. If you have any luck finding avenues I would appreciate being kept posted. And likewise. Regards


----------



## paulmarkf (Jul 17, 2009)

Good morning All
Just thought I would put my pennies worth in
We moved to Saskatoon two years ago, the previous year we attended the cork expo,
A couple of things we decided;
1. Not to use an immigration advisor as the immigration process is quite simple to follow and the advisors can be quite expensive, and there is no guarentee that you will get in 
2. We sent CV's to companies throughout Saskatoon
3. After a small amount of time, we contacted some of the companies to let them know that hubby was gonna be in Saskatoon on certain dates and would they be interested in meeting with him
4. Jobs were offered and accepted
5. Took written job offer to Provincial Government to apply for the Nominee program
6. Moved here just over two years ago
7. Worked hard, but finally we are finding our feet


----------



## smiley190 (Mar 9, 2012)

paulmarkf said:


> Good morning All
> Just thought I would put my pennies worth in
> We moved to Saskatoon two years ago, the previous year we attended the cork expo,
> A couple of things we decided;
> ...


Hi Paulmarkf,

Can i ask you what visa you applied for? 
I want to move with my partner and child and i am looking for the best way to do it.
Thanks.


----------



## jdiz (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, can you give me any Advice on moving to Saskatoon. Hubby and I moving in next 3weeks, he has a job with monad.....any advice on living there, where to live, driving on Irish license and dealing with the weather,
Thanks


paulmarkf said:


> Good morning All
> Just thought I would put my pennies worth in
> We moved to Saskatoon two years ago, the previous year we attended the cork expo,
> A couple of things we decided;
> ...


----------



## aaron_mcg29 (Mar 5, 2012)

I went to that expo aswell and got an interview with a plumbing company at it..Long story short i got the job..Its in regina sask..Would love to know is it worth leaving for..what the area is like..cost,crime,travel and house rental..


----------



## GLOSH (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey Aaron I am also a plumber and was at the expo in Dublin.Had a really good interview with a plumbing company in Regina but have had no reply,just wondering are you going in on a working holiday visa,because of my age early forties I would have to go for a TWP, I'm wondering is my age going against me,I have over 25 years of experience


----------



## aaron_mcg29 (Mar 5, 2012)

GLOSH said:


> Hey Aaron I am also a plumber and was at the expo in Dublin.Had a really good interview with a plumbing company in Regina but have had no reply,just wondering are you going in on a working holiday visa,because of my age early forties I would have to go for a TWP, I'm wondering is my age going against me,I have over 25 years of experience


as far as im aware its a workin holiday visa..i think they apply for permenent residency aswell..i just went to that expo to try me luck and got lucky..regards to your age i wouldnt have a clue..but apparently there not the only place recruiting so if you get yer visa requested go straight onto some recruitment agencies in the area and post them yer c.v's and qualifications certs..


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

As an aside, did anyone notice the complete lack of coverage on RTE about the expo and the sheer numbers attending.

Talk about ignoring an issue!

John


----------



## GLOSH (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for reply Aaron best of luck to you might meet one day in canada fingers+


----------



## chara (Mar 29, 2012)

Nm90210 said:


> Hi I posted a similiar post yesterday-my husband is an Electrician & I am a Retail Manager(only one reply to my post...sniff,sniff!!).We also went to to the Expo today-we were there at 8.30am & the queue was so long.Luckily we were inside the R.D.S by 9.30. Even then it was mayhem!!! They obviously were not expecting a tenth of the turn out-the venue was so small.
> For me the expo was good from the visa & lifestyle point of view-the Canadian delegates were so friendly,polite & patient my God they could really teach us Irish a thing or two(in my opinion before I get my head taken off!!!!!). If you were lucky enough to speak with any of them they provided valuable info on all the regions, they did take my husbands cv which was great & they obviously have alot of vacancies to fill quickly. Also from my perspective it was heartbreaking to see the amount of Irish having to resort to this( and NO Enda Kenny-this is not a lifestyle choice!!!)
> The main areas they seemed to be recruiting are Saskathchen(excuse the spelling-I cannot pronounce it not to mind spell it!!) & British Columbia. My husband & I do not mind what province we go to- hubbys job is main priority(as he will be the big earner!!) I will get work wherever he is based. If I had a choice we would go to Alberta-but as they say beggars can't be choosers!!!


Hi
I am also an electrician looking to make the move with my wife and kids. just wondering if your husband or yourself still have any of the contact info of the companies he spoke 2. i was unable to attend the expo and im finding it difficult to find any info about it from fas. any help would be appreciated. cheers


----------



## TQuiring (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi there people, my name is Travis Quiring. I am a Realtor in Saskatoon and am more than willing to help anyone out who is moving here. Feel free to ask me any questions you have and I will answer to the best of my ability.


----------



## Chaz01 (Jan 2, 2012)

hi just wondered is your OH still working with monad, my OH has been offered a job with them and they have applied for an LMO for him, are they a good company to work for?? did ye adjust to saskatoon we will be moving with a 13 year old and a baby and looking for good locations to live in.

Your advice would be much appreciated. 






jdiz said:


> Hi, can you give me any Advice on moving to Saskatoon. Hubby and I moving in next 3weeks, he has a job with monad.....any advice on living there, where to live, driving on Irish license and dealing with the weather,
> Thanks


----------



## Christina1975 (Dec 8, 2012)

*Canada*

Hello Hoppy,

Just wondering if you had any luck with your move to Canada?
I myself am trying to move over with my son and have just been researching online regarding visa, company sponsors etc and I plan on going to the Expo in Dublin this March.

I have worked in Accountancy for fifteen years but unsure if there is any demand for that type of work over there?
Any notes on this forum is all about carpentry and labour work.

Would love to hear from someone that has made the move successfully and any advise they have would be fantastic.

Thanks,
Christina



hoppy said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Just wondering if anyone attended the expo for jobs in Canada this weekend in Dublin and did anyone have any luck. I queued for 3 hours and when I did get in it was mayhem and you couldn't get to talk to anyone at the stands. The companies at the stands seemed to be inundated with people and CV's.


----------



## Christina1975 (Dec 8, 2012)

*Canada*

Hello Travis,

Thank you so much for posting your ad, it was a really nice thing to do.

I would love to move to Canada and am just enquiring about it online regarding visas, job vacancies etc.
It would just be myself and my son.
I have worked in the Accountancy field for almost fifteen years now. 
Would you know if there is much demand for that type of work over there, if any?
I am planning on going to the Expo this March in Dublin but looking at other peoples comments online regarding last years Expo, my chances of even getting to speak with anyone there looks slim.

Any help you can give would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Christina



TQuiring said:


> Hi there people, my name is Travis Quiring. I am a Realtor in Saskatoon and am more than willing to help anyone out who is moving here. Feel free to ask me any questions you have and I will answer to the best of my ability.


----------

